# Bin jetze in Tokyo!!



## GamerPro (2. Dezember 2003)

Hallo liebe community, oder doch Shjonahra??
Vor ca. 1 Std. bin ich mit meiner Famiele in Tokyo gelandet, momentan sietze ich hier an ein paar Check In'S wo man mit seinen Lep TOp sind mit dem Internet verbinden kann. Der Flug war sehr anstrengend, wir bekammen 3 Mahlzeiten, 2 mal warm, 1 mal frühstück. Als erstes gab es gegen 21:30 Schnitzel, mit Kartofflen oder so. Die Schnitzel konnte man in die länge ziehen, undfassbar, das war echt nicht so pralle, die Kartoffeln nunja. Als 2. gab es gegen 6:30Uhr am morgen, nach einer Nacht die man eigentlich nicht als Nacht zählen darf, weil man kein Auge zugemacht hat, gab es Brötchen, die waren weich, wieder was zu ziehen *gg*. Gegen 12:30 gab es dan nochmal warm, war aber eine Supper mit Brot, war ganz geil. sage euch hier die Zeiten, wo spät es zu der Zeit in Deutschland war, den bis da hin, hatte ich meine Uhr nicht umgestellt, was mir aber auf den Wecker ging, das der Kapitain, immer eine Ansage gemacht hat, wenn wir in eine neue Zeitzone kammen. Jetze zu Tokyo oder eher zum Flughafen, wir haben es jetze hier 1:35 am 3.12. Ich bin total Müde, aber wir müssen noch auf unsere Dollmetscher und auf den Chef von meinen Vater warten, dann geht es endlich in unsere Wohnung.
Meine 1. Eindrücke, der Flughafen, ist voller Technik, der absolute wahnsinn, hier stehe in einen Laden rechner, da kannste zocken, XBox und PS2 stehen da auch, einmal zocken für 15min. kosten 400YEN, das sind ca. 3
Da kannste aber nur Japanische Games zocken kenn keine davon. Handys gibt es hier auch, soetwas habe ich noch nicht gesehen, sowieso laufen sie alle mit Handy rumm,jeder hat ein Handy in der Hand, der wahnsinn. Aber alles ist irgendwie voll hektisch, sie laufen rumm wie Armeisen, als ob sie gar nicht wüssten wohin sie solten. Handy aber echt der wahnsinn, die können TV sehen auf ihrem Handy, Eine Armband Uhr, neh, ist ein großeres Handy, und mit Headset können sie sich dann unterhalten. Ein N-Gage habe ich auch bekommen, das ist noch eine Version weiter, dort kannste mit anderen im Net zocken und so, der wahnsinn. Also Japan ist echt eine andere Ebene auf der Hytech Liste, die haben wohl, was ich bis jetze gesehen habe Deutschland weit hintersich gelassen. Sonst gefällt es mir eigentlich ganz gut, aber der Style ist ganz anderes. Nun müssen wir halt noch warten.

Bis dann aus Tokyo wie es ja richtig heißt Gamerpro


----------



## elgaggo (2. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 02.12.03 um 17:34 schrieb GamerPro:[/l]
> Hallo liebe community, oder doch Shjonahra??
> Vor ca. 1 Std. bin ich mit meiner Famiele in Tokyo gelandet, momentan sietze ich hier an ein paar Check In'S wo man mit seinen Lep TOp sind mit dem Internet verbinden kann. Der Flug war sehr anstrengend, wir bekammen 3 Mahlzeiten, 2 mal warm, 1 mal frühstück. Als erstes gab es gegen 21:30 Schnitzel, mit Kartofflen oder so. Die Schnitzel konnte man in die länge ziehen, undfassbar, das war echt nicht so pralle, die Kartoffeln nunja. Als 2. gab es gegen 6:30Uhr am morgen, nach einer Nacht die man eigentlich nicht als Nacht zählen darf, weil man kein Auge zugemacht hat, gab es Brötchen, die waren weich, wieder was zu ziehen *gg*. Gegen 12:30 gab es dan nochmal warm, war aber eine Supper mit Brot, war ganz geil. sage euch hier die Zeiten, wo spät es zu der Zeit in Deutschland war, den bis da hin, hatte ich meine Uhr nicht umgestellt, was mir aber auf den Wecker ging, das der Kapitain, immer eine Ansage gemacht hat, wenn wir in eine neue Zeitzone kammen. Jetze zu Tokyo oder eher zum Flughafen, wir haben es jetze hier 1:35 am 3.12. Ich bin total Müde, aber wir müssen noch auf unsere Dollmetscher und auf den Chef von meinen Vater warten, dann geht es endlich in unsere Wohnung.
> Meine 1. Eindrücke, der Flughafen, ist voller Technik, der absolute wahnsinn, hier stehe in einen Laden rechner, da kannste zocken, XBox und PS2 stehen da auch, einmal zocken für 15min. kosten 400YEN, das sind ca. 3
> ...




na also....
so schlimm wars doch nicht. wenn du dich jetzt erst mal eingelebt hast, dann wirds dir bestimmt gefallen. und freunde findest du da unten bestimmt auch schnell (sind ja genug menschen da). 
wenn ich ehrlich bin beneide ich dich jetzt sogar ein bischen.

viele grüße aus good old germany


----------



## der_Menthol_Elch (2. Dezember 2003)

muss wirklich anders da hinne sein !
aber cool : du bist einen tag in die Zukunft gereist( deshalb sin die japsen auch so weit mitm haitech ).


----------



## XStone (2. Dezember 2003)

Na ja, bendeiden tu ich dich nicht..

also leben möcht ich da glaub ich nicht...

aber würd ganz gern ma ein oder zwei wochen nach da runter jetten...aber auf dauer.. japanisch..japaner.. mh..ich weiß nich so recht.. bleib dann doch lieber so in unserm kulturkreis...

wenn dann die Staaten...aber auch die sind Deutschland ja um einiges näher als Japan und co..zumindest vonner Kultur her..

aber wünsch dir viel glück und erfolg für dein "neues" leben da unten/oben/rechts.. wie auch immer *g*


----------



## LopezdieMaus (2. Dezember 2003)

Denk dran in Japan keine Arbeit anzunehmen sonst musst du mehr als 12 Stunden arbeiten und hast nur 2 Wochen Urlaub im Jahr


----------



## kugelkind (2. Dezember 2003)

Ich hätte auch mal lust nach Tokyo zu fahren! Aber wohnen nicht umbedingt. Ich wünsdch dir viel Spaß! Du wirst das schon in Tokyo schaffen!


----------



## Muradin_Bronzebeard (2. Dezember 2003)

Bitte mal Bilder von der City machen!


----------



## Zapped (2. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 02.12.03 um 18:23 schrieb Muradin_Bronzebeard:[/l]
> Bitte mal Bilder von der City machen!



Oder gleich ne ganze Website über dein Leben in Japan (mit vielen Bildern)  

Zumindest einen (wöchendlichen) Bericht können wir doch erwarten, oder?


----------



## GamerPro (2. Dezember 2003)

Ja klar, ich werde hier im Forum vorbei schauen. Und ist es schon 3:50, und bin gar nicht müde, aber warum auch.
Den ich bin jetze in meiner neuen Wohnung, und ich sage euch, das ist echt, der ober Hammer.
Haltet dei Luft an!!!
Also das Haus, wurde glaube ich neu Gebaut, ist unser Grundstück, mit Garten. Wir haben ein Pool im Garten, naja momentan ist der abgedeckt, weil neh einbißchen Kalt. Und einen Wasserfall, wo Wasser in den Pool aus 2 Metern fließt, der Pool liegt zwischen ein paar Blumen. Mann muss sich das so vorstellen, eigentlich ist der ganze Garten eben nur, das Pool liegt eben 2-3 Meter tiefer, und morgen der geraden Ebene fließt das Wasser herunter. An der Seite, geht an einer Wand dann,  die Treppe runter, wie eine Wendeltreppe.
Sonst, gibt es eigentlich keine Highlight's daußen. 
Aber jetze drine. Erstmal ist im Keller eine Saune, eine Dampfbad und ja, mehr oder wenniger ein kleiner Fitnessraum, mit Laufband, und einbißchen Hanteln, kann man stemmen, in dem Raum, hengt ein TV, vielleicht kennt ihr den vn GG  ausdem Konsolenbereich so einer.
Dazu ist im Keller noch ein Sportsraum, 
Es sind 4 Ettagen. Im Erdgeschoss, sind Kücke, auch mit TV, aber ein kleiner Bildschirm. Fernsehraum, Abstellkammer.
2 Ettage dort ist das Zimmer meiner Eltern, mein Zimmer und Badezimmer. Und das Highligt das 3Stock. Dort ist ein Whirppol ausdem Whirpool heraus kann man die ganze Stadt überblicken die Fenster sind nämlich riesen groß, und der Spieleraum, so wie ich ihn nenne, dort steht ein Rechner mit 3,4GHZ. 256mb ram, mit Internet, und ein riesen Großer Fernsehr 1,5Metter oder so, da wird auch meine Xbox rannkommen, wenn ich den wieder eine habe. und Power DSL
Ich sage euch das ist echt der Hammer, ich frage mich, was soll ich zuerst machen, aber irgendwie musste ja auch was kommen, wenn sie schon wenn aus Deutschland nach Japan hollen.

Schlafe kann ich wirklich noch nicht, den irgendwie ist das zwar alles schön, aber meine Freunde haben ich dafür nicht mher. Am Donnerstag wird dann die Schule besichtigt.

Gamer


----------



## Rinderteufel (2. Dezember 2003)

WOW... Was hat ist dein Vater eigentlich von Beruf? *g*
Das Haus ist ja die Wucht, dabei kosten Grundstücke in Tokyo doch so massenhaft Geld, oder? Müsst ihr da irgendwie Miete zahlen oder sowas?


----------



## Zapped (2. Dezember 2003)

Krass   

Also n komplett eingerichtetes Fertighaus, goil (zahlt wohl alles die Firma deines Vaters nehm ich mal an, naja wer auch sonst? Ist es ne Deutsche oder Japanische?). Habt ihr auch dann Personal, wie Gärtner etc. (nehm ich mal an wegen dem Garten)?


----------



## Buba_51 (2. Dezember 2003)

aaaaaah,



also, schick mir mal bitte genaue Adresse.
In 2 wochen zieh ich dan bei euch ein^^  (dan bisch au ed so allein)
Als nächstes wird dan ein Restaurant aufgemacht.......ich sehs schon vor mir 

die japsen werden uns unser bier wegsaufen.......unsere Schnizel werden sie auch lieben ^^, von ndem Gelt kauf ma dan gaaanz viele 
3,4 GHz CPUs, und importieren die nach D.

so werden wir reich...haha




ICH WILL AUCH NACH JAPAN


----------



## Werwurm (2. Dezember 2003)

lol das erinnert mich an eine mtv cribs sendung in der der star (weiß leider nicht mehr wer)  gerade von 2 wochen urlaub in japan zurückgekommen ist und sich in den usa in seiner riesen villa mit hightech ohne ende vorgekommen ist wie in der steinzeit....
aber das kann man sich eigentlich gar net vorstellen wie viel technik die dort schon haben! jeder riesenkonzern macht in japan feldversuche, terrestrisches digital tv und hdtv gibts dort seit jahren... muss man einfach selber gesehen haben! war leider noch nicht selber dort, bekannter hat mir ziemlich viel drüber erzählt weil er dort mal 2 jahre gearbeitet hat (wers ganz genau wissen will als buissnes reseller von sun).


----------



## AEV-Fan (2. Dezember 2003)

Mann,du hast es ja nun wirklich nicht leicht.Aber erinner dich an meine Worte aus dem vorhergehenden Thread dass alles was man sich schlecht vorstellt im Nachhinein gut wird!
Und schau:die materiellen Gegebenheiten sind ja schonmal alle vorhanden(bitte melden wer nicht etwas neidisch ist!)und wenn du mal paar Bekanntschaften gemacht hast wirds dort echt geil!!!

Ach ja,wie siehts da unten eigentlich mit Eishockey aus?
Würd mich persönlich echt voll interessieren weil die Japsen bei der letzten WM ja weniger als ne traurige Lachnummer waren aber ne eigene Liga haben...


----------



## Zubbelino (2. Dezember 2003)

...und kein undefinierbares Fleisch verzehren: Die Japaner essen Mäuse


----------



## Zubbelino (2. Dezember 2003)

> Und schau:die materiellen Gegebenheiten sind ja schonmal alle vorhanden(bitte melden wer nicht etwas neidisch ist



Melde mich !!! Klingt zwar alles schön dekadent, aber ich hab nichts Beneidenswertes gelesen. Ein 4X4 Offroad 4WD mit Komplett-Ausrüstung, reichlich Kohle und unendlich viel Zeit... Ach, DAS wär beneidenswert......


----------



## AMDprayer (2. Dezember 2003)

Ich meld mich mal auch wieder.
Ich bin schon mal froh dass es dir gut geht denn irgendwie macht mich das betroffen. 
Du könntest glatt ein Buch schreiben und reich werden.
Naja alles hinter sich lassen wäre nicht mein Ding.
Jetzt mal die Frage:
Wie besorgste dir Hardware oder Games?
Die Versandkosten aus Deutschland müssen ja Wahnsinnig sein da wäre vielleicht Massenkauf möglich und ein Japanisches Bios oder ein Game in Japanisch willste ja nicht oder?
Jedenfalls hoffe ich dass der ganze Luxus ein wenig über den Verlust deiner Freunde hinweghilft aber uns verlierste ja nicht.

Wie schnell ist eigentlich dein DSL vor Ort?
So wie normal bei uns 768 kbit?
Interessiert mich einfach wie es so in Japan ist (verständlich)
Und wie gesagt der Athlon 64 is da 40 günstiger  (konnte es mir wieder nicht verkneifen sry)


----------



## GamerPro (2. Dezember 2003)

Ja, sonst habe ich eigentlich noch nicht so viel gesehen, war alles dunkel, und ist immernoch dunkel, aber anscheintl, sind die Häuser hier in dem Viertel alle so, den der Chef von meinen Vater, meinte wir haben euer Haus, an den der Nachbarn angepasst. Wir sind mit dem Auto von dem Vater meines Chef zu unserem Haus gefahren, das hat ca. 25-30min. gedauert, unterwegs hätte man im Auto TV sehen können, an der Rücklehne, des Fahrers und des anderen der vorne sitzt, waren Bildschirme, da hätte man TV sehen können, habe ich mal kurz gemacht, war aber nicht so pralle, konnte nichts verstehen.
Einen Mann für den Garten haben wir auch, und eine Putzfrau, oder 2. die wechseln sich immer ab. Kaum hatte ich mein N-Gage an, da bekamm ich zich von Mails, alles Werbung, echt der Hammer. 
Ich werde mich am 6Uhr, in den Whirpool legen, den dann wird die Sonne aufgehen. Mann sagt ja Luxus ist nicht alles, aber das finde ich schon den Hammer. 2* Termine haben wir nachher 1. brauchen wir ein Auto, und das andere Mal gehen wir zu meinen Vater in die Firma.
Was hier wohl auch ganz schlim ist, das es wohl viele ERdbeben geben soll, naja ibs jetze hatten wir noch keins.
Das Telefon, ist mit Bildschirm, man könnte den anderen dadrauf sehen, ist ganz lustig. 
Ja sonst, bin ich voll von der Hytech geflash.

Gamerpro


----------



## der_Menthol_Elch (2. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 02.12.03 um 20:56 schrieb GamerPro:[/l]
> Ja, sonst habe ich eigentlich noch nicht so viel gesehen, war alles dunkel, und ist immernoch dunkel, aber anscheintl, sind die Häuser hier in dem Viertel alle so, den der Chef von meinen Vater, meinte wir haben euer Haus, an den der Nachbarn angepasst. Wir sind mit dem Auto von dem Vater meines Chef zu unserem Haus gefahren, das hat ca. 25-30min. gedauert, unterwegs hätte man im Auto TV sehen können, an der Rücklehne, des Fahrers und des anderen der vorne sitzt, waren Bildschirme, da hätte man TV sehen können, habe ich mal kurz gemacht, war aber nicht so pralle, konnte nichts verstehen.
> Einen Mann für den Garten haben wir auch, und eine Putzfrau, oder 2. die wechseln sich immer ab. Kaum hatte ich mein N-Gage an, da bekamm ich zich von Mails, alles Werbung, echt der Hammer.
> Ich werde mich am 6Uhr, in den Whirpool legen, den dann wird die Sonne aufgehen. Mann sagt ja Luxus ist nicht alles, aber das finde ich schon den Hammer. 2* Termine haben wir nachher 1. brauchen wir ein Auto, und das andere Mal gehen wir zu meinen Vater in die Firma.
> ...



haste das eigentlich erwartet das das so sein wird ?
oder was hast du dir so vorgestellt ?
ma was privates : is das mit dem neuen haus ne umstellung oder hattet ihr vorher schon so ne bude ? oder sehen da alle häuser so aus ?

mfg, der elch


----------



## Zubbelino (2. Dezember 2003)

Das hier stach mir gerade ins Auge, klingt aber gar nicht hitech-mäßig.... Frage: Was hat Gamerpro damit zu tun ???

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/erde/0,1518,276561,00.html


----------



## SuB_ZeRo88 (2. Dezember 2003)

nich vergessen pix von allem zu machen


----------



## Leddernilpferd (2. Dezember 2003)

geil, wir haben einen japan korespondent. "unser man in japan" *gg*
oh man ich würd was drum geben das jetzt mitzuerleben.kannste mir glauben.ach ich denke das dauert jetzt erst mal ein paar monate und dann fängt es an dir zu gefallen. spätestens wenn du  ein paar nette kontakte geknüpft hast. wirst schon sehen,du findest schon freunde.die japaner sind auch nur menschen und keine auserirdische. vieleicht finden die das ja cool einen deutschen als freund zu haben und du wirst richtig beliebt.aber wer weiss.
ne ne, mach dich net verrückt. wir und ganz besonders deine freunde in deutschland sind ja auch noch da. mit denen wirst du ja sicher auch noch kontakt halten.und die laufen ja net weg.kannste ja jedes jahr besuchen kommen.versuch dich mal einzuleben und mit der ganzen high-tech vertraut zu machen.du bist uns jetzt in solchen sachen jetzt und in der zukunft um jahre voraus (neid). wir leben ja jetzt praktisch noch in der steinzeit *gg*

ich wünsch dir viel glück im land "meiner" träume
grüss die japaner mal von mir und mach mal ein paar bilder irgendwann.und meld dich mal wieder. am besten machen wir extra ein thread mit der bezeichnung "unser man in japan" oder so ähnlich auf.da kannste ja dann immer die neuesten eindrücke  und erlebnisse schildern.


----------



## Leddernilpferd (2. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 02.12.03 um 21:11 schrieb Zubbelino:[/l]
> Das hier stach mir gerade ins Auge, klingt aber gar nicht hitech-mäßig.... Frage: Was hat Gamerpro damit zu tun ???
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/erde/0,1518,276561,00.html




das kommt von der vielen high-tech...*lol*

nee, mal im ernst,find ich auch scheisse.


----------



## GamerPro (2. Dezember 2003)

Ja, ich werde mich jetzt gleich in den Whirpool legen, und von dort den Sonnenaufgang entgegen sehen, dann sehe ich auch mal was vonder Stadt, das ist ein riesen Gefühl, wenn dann noch leise Musik kommt, ich glaube, ich habe es bisher mit Tokyo gut erwischt, es nicht eigentlich ganz o.k. ich hatte es mir viel schlimmer erdacht hatte. Nachher bekome ich dann auch endlich meine Xbox, aber ich wohne hier wohl für Deutsche verhältnisse echt im Paradise, echt krass.

Gamer


----------



## AMDprayer (2. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 02.12.03 um 21:11 schrieb Zubbelino:[/l]
> Das hier stach mir gerade ins Auge, klingt aber gar nicht hitech-mäßig.... Frage: Was hat Gamerpro damit zu tun ???
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/erde/0,1518,276561,00.html



Müsste das sein? Das Bild ist ja eklig und ich glaub Gamerpro weiß sehr wohl, dass er es ablehnen sollte Wahlfleisch oder ähnliches zu essen.

Zu den Erdebeben: Eujer Haus is doch bestimmt Erdbebensicher oder?
Ansonsten würden ja die schönen Häuser gleich wieder futsch sein.
Wahnsinn wenn ich mir mal vorstelle wie weit Japan weg ist.
Du bist näher an Amerika dran als an Europa.
Urlaub macht ihr dann in der USA oder ihr kommt mit Fotoapparaten nach Deutschland


----------



## tofferl (2. Dezember 2003)

wow! du bist echt zu beneiden >) nicht nur im wunderschönen japan, nein auch noch ein haus voll mit neuester technik... 
wie einige vor mir schon gesagt haben nach einiger zeit mit neuen freunden wird das dort sicher perfekt! >)
viel spass im land der aufgehenden sonne...
und vergiss auf mein samuraischwert nicht 

mfg
tofferl


----------



## GamerPro (2. Dezember 2003)

So, Jungs und Mädels, ich habe eben den Sonnenaufgang über Tokyo in einen Sprudelnden, Whirppol beobachtet, hehe.
Das war echt der oberer Hammer schlecht hin, unglaublich wie sich in 1.Std. Tokyo so zu leben erwachen kann, der pure wahnsinn, mein fazit für das 1. Ich wohne im echten Paradise, soetwas habe ich mir vorher nie zu Täumen gelassen, alleine der ganze Luxux, das macht so ein Spaß,alles auszuprobieren, zwar habe ich bis jetze hier noch keine Freunde, aber dieses alles, lässt positive erhofen, das ich welche finde, ich werde mich wohl jetze hinlegen, bin seit fast 40Std. wach, aber voll aufgedreht. Schlafen kann ich aber nicht, den um 10 Uhrwerden wir ja abgeholt, mal sehen, was ich jetze noch mache, Am PC vielleicht noch was, werde erstmal in dne Garten gehen glaube ich, heute hat sich für mich glaube ich ein kleiner Traum erfühlt.
Ihr werdet euch fragen, warum sieht der Mensch kein TV, werde ich jezte auch machen, aber ich verstehe gar nicht, was da abgeht, man kann auch irgendwie Englische Unterttiel einblenden lassen, werde ich jezte mal herausfinden.

Bis dann nach Deutschland.

Gamerpro


----------



## trinity_reloaded (3. Dezember 2003)

wow, was ich hie so höre..respekt!
aber ich glaub so viele umstellungen auf einmal wären
mir persönlich zu viel. ich komm hier schon kaum klar 
wie sollte das dann erst in einem völlig neuen kulturumfeld
& ohne freunde sein....

naja, ich wünsch dir auf jeden fall viel glück
für deine zukunft....und poste in den nächsten wochen 
irgendwann mal ein paar pics vom haus ...oder so.

ps: gibt es dort auch japanische tastaturen?? nee oder, weil
die haben ja viel mehr zeichen usw das würde doch garnicht
funktionieren...hatte ich mich schon lange mal gefragt *g*

cya


----------



## GamerPro (3. Dezember 2003)

Ich war in town, ich war vorhin in Tokyo City, das ist eine Metropole, der wahnsinn, schlecht hin, groeßer als jede Deutsche Stadt. Wir haben uns die einbisschen die Stadt angsehen und sind auch mit einen richtig geilen Zug gefahhren mit zu 300kmh, soll der drauf gehabt haben, echt klasse. Ansonsten, ist echt ein Wucht von Hytech, ohne Handy darf man hier erst gar nicht auf die Straße gehen, sonst hat man gleich verloren, das ist wirklich eine andere Zeit hier, dann haben wir ein neues Auto, ein Volkswagen, den kannte ich gar nicht, als STANDARD ausruestung haben wir ein Fernseher im Auto, das muss man sich mal reinziehen, mit DVD Player. Die neuen für den Garten und unsere Hausfrau, sind echt super nett. Aber sicher habe ich jetze wieder eine wunderschöne Xbox, fast klar, ein Cube der kostet hier in Nintendo land nur ca. 7200Yen, das sind gerade mal ca. 55Euro oder ein bißchen mehr, das ist echt der wahnsinn, nicht schlecht. Meine Xbox, hat mit PGR2 und Top Spin 26000Yen gekostet, das sind ca. 200 Euro aber das war auch ein sehr billiger Laden. Aufjedenfall muss heute heir ein dickes Spiel rausgekommen sein, vielleciht Vice City oder so, den vordem einen Toy'er Japan oderso, standen bestimmt 1500 Leute schlange. 
Jetze haben wir es 19:05 und es gibt bald Abendbrot, und danach werde ich mir erstmal meine xbox anschließen, für Pc habe ich leider noch keine Spiele.
Sonst war es ein sehr geiler Tag.


Game


----------



## anndie (3. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 03.12.03 um 11:02 schrieb GamerPro:[/l]
> Ich war in town, ich war vorhin in Tokyo City, das ist eine Metropole, der wahnsinn, schlecht hin, groeßer als jede Deutsche Stadt. Wir haben uns die einbisschen die Stadt angsehen und sind auch mit einen richtig geilen Zug gefahhren mit zu 300kmh, soll der drauf gehabt haben, echt klasse. Ansonsten, ist echt ein Wucht von Hytech, ohne Handy darf man hier erst gar nicht auf die Straße gehen, sonst hat man gleich verloren, das ist wirklich eine andere Zeit hier, dann haben wir ein neues Auto, ein Volkswagen, den kannte ich gar nicht, als STANDARD ausruestung haben wir ein Fernseher im Auto, das muss man sich mal reinziehen, mit DVD Player. Die neuen für den Garten und unsere Hausfrau, sind echt super nett. Aber sicher habe ich jetze wieder eine wunderschöne Xbox, fast klar, ein Cube der kostet hier in Nintendo land nur ca. 7200Yen, das sind gerade mal ca. 55Euro oder ein bißchen mehr, das ist echt der wahnsinn, nicht schlecht. Meine Xbox, hat mit PGR2 und Top Spin 26000Yen gekostet, das sind ca. 200 Euro aber das war auch ein sehr billiger Laden. Aufjedenfall muss heute heir ein dickes Spiel rausgekommen sein, vielleciht Vice City oder so, den vordem einen Toy'er Japan oderso, standen bestimmt 1500 Leute schlange.
> Jetze haben wir es 19:05 und es gibt bald Abendbrot, und danach werde ich mir erstmal meine xbox anschließen, für Pc habe ich leider noch keine Spiele.
> Sonst war es ein sehr geiler Tag.
> ...


und wir gehen jetzt in den tag hinein...


----------



## GamerPro (3. Dezember 2003)

Ja, viel Spaß an diesem Tag, bei mir ist er fast wieder vorbei.

Stefan


----------



## Markus1 (3. Dezember 2003)

Uaaargh ich bin grad erst aufgestanden, aber Tokyo muss ja echt der Hammer sein. Hats da auch so viele Wolkenkratzer wie in New York ?? Würd mich mal interresieren. Bestimmt isses in Japan auch net so dreckig wie in USA. Naja ich wünsch dir n schönene Abend und halt uns auf dem laufenden.
MFG
Markus


----------



## Antinazi (3. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 02.12.03 um 19:47 schrieb GamerPro:[/l]
> Ja klar, ich werde hier im Forum vorbei schauen. Und ist es schon 3:50, und bin gar nicht müde, aber warum auch.
> Den ich bin jetze in meiner neuen Wohnung, und ich sage euch, das ist echt, der ober Hammer.
> Haltet dei Luft an!!!
> ...



 Wunderbar, freue mich für dich das es so toll ist. Aber was hast du eigentlich von den ganzen Fernsehern? Kannst du auch englische/deutsche sachen empfangen?


----------



## BettyBoo (3. Dezember 2003)

Hallo!
Na, hört sich ja gar nicht so schlimm an... *g*  Ich hoffe, dir gefällt es auch weiter so gut und du hältst uns auf dem laufenden...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 03.12.03 um 11:22 schrieb GamerPro:[/l]
> Ja, viel Spaß an diesem Tag, bei mir ist er fast wieder vorbei.
> 
> Stefan



Kleine Tipp für den nächsten Tag, da solltest du nicht über T-Online ins Netz gehen, dann könnte man deine Geschichte auch glauben.


----------



## skicu (3. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 03.12.03 um 14:13 schrieb Nali_WarCow:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 03.12.03 um 11:22 schrieb GamerPro:[/l]
> ...



musst du den anderen hier die ganze geschichte vermiesen? *g*


----------



## Nope81 (3. Dezember 2003)

Hmmm, ich war eh skeptisch - war alles viel zu ausführlich...


----------



## Muradin_Bronzebeard (3. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 03.12.03 um 14:41 schrieb Nope81:[/l]
> Hmmm, ich war eh skeptisch - war alles viel zu ausführlich...



Was? Alles gelogen? Oh nein, wo ich doch so gerne Japan-Bilder haben wollte!!


----------



## firewalker2k (3. Dezember 2003)

LOL

Ich dacht schon, das wär echt..

Mich machte nur stutzig, dass er so schnell umgezogen ist nach dem Thread, wo er wissen wollte, wie das so ist, in ein andres Land umzuziehn.

Un er versteht kein Japanisch, will aber dort zur Schule.

*gg*


----------



## Leddernilpferd (3. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 03.12.03 um 14:54 schrieb firewalker2k:[/l]
> LOL
> 
> Ich dacht schon, das wär echt..
> ...





lol. RESPEKT !!!


----------



## AEV-Fan (3. Dezember 2003)

Irgendwie dacht ich mir das von Anfang an.Aber ich dachte mir auch wenns echt stimmen würde und ich schreib dass er nur ein Hochstapler ist wärs au scheiße.
Naja,war doch ganz witzig  !


----------



## SuB_ZeRo88 (3. Dezember 2003)

najo trotzdem sollte man niemanden verarschen 

E: smilie ging eben nit


----------



## Leddernilpferd (3. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 03.12.03 um 15:58 schrieb SuB_ZeRo88:[/l]
> najo trotzdem sollte man niemanden verarschen
> 
> E: smilie ging eben nit




ich find's irgendwie goil.


----------



## XStone (3. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 03.12.03 um 16:18 schrieb Leddernilpferd:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 03.12.03 um 15:58 schrieb SuB_ZeRo88:[/l]
> ...



na ja.. wenn man die ip sehen könnte.. wär das n biesls führr aufgefalenn

stone


----------



## Ueberfluss (3. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 03.12.03 um 16:18 schrieb Leddernilpferd:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 03.12.03 um 15:58 schrieb SuB_ZeRo88:[/l]
> ...



Ich fands nicht schlecht, besonders weil es die Phantasie mal wieder angeregte. Aber er hats auch wirklich nicht schlecht gemacht, weil bei den Japanern kann man sich ja nie sicher sein, wie sehr die überteiben, und das schlimme daran ist ja, daß es alles genauso gut hätte wahr sein können.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 03.12.03 um 15:58 schrieb SuB_ZeRo88:[/l]
> najo trotzdem sollte man niemanden verarschen
> 
> E: smilie ging eben nit



Dumm ist es nur, wenn andere alles glauben 
Aber ich denke mal in diesem Fall reicht es auch, wenn er die Schadensersatzforderungen schnellstmöglich auf das ihm bekannte Konto überweist.


----------



## SuB_ZeRo88 (3. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 03.12.03 um 16:36 schrieb Nali_WarCow:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 03.12.03 um 15:58 schrieb SuB_ZeRo88:[/l]
> ...



ja aber zack zack


----------



## Leddernilpferd (3. Dezember 2003)

Kont(en) überweist.

so.jetzt stell dich und empfange deine gerechte strafe *gg*

bis nächsten montag einen 10 seitigen aufsatz über japan und seine kultur posten !!!


----------



## AMDprayer (3. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 03.12.03 um 14:54 schrieb firewalker2k:[/l]
> LOL
> 
> Ich dacht schon, das wär echt..
> ...



LOL und so gar ich hab dran geglaubt 
Ich in nur zu leichtgläubig obwohl so unmöglich ist es ja nicht sonst hätten ja nicht so viele dran geglaubt.


----------



## GamerPro (3. Dezember 2003)

Ich habe nicht geloggen, warum sollte ich das machen?
DAs ist meine Schule, morgen werde ich sie besuchen, oder eher heute, http://www.dsty.jp/
Wolkenkratzer, habe ich gesehen, aber nicht mit den in den USA zu vergleichen. Am Gebäude Komplex der Shinjuku Station, war ich auch schnell, war wie auf dem Boradway, so eine Leinwand, echt krass.

Gamer


----------



## pipebomb (3. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 03.12.03 um 17:28 schrieb GamerPro:[/l]
> Ich habe nicht geloggen, warum sollte ich das machen?



weil deine ip in japan ne telekom ip is ausserdem hast du in nem andren thread zu ner zeit gepostet wo dein flugzeug eigentlich noch in der luft war *g*

cya pipe


----------



## AMDprayer (3. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 03.12.03 um 17:28 schrieb GamerPro:[/l]
> Ich habe nicht geloggen, warum sollte ich das machen?
> DAs ist meine Schule, morgen werde ich sie besuchen, oder eher heute, http://www.dsty.jp/
> Wolkenkratzer, habe ich gesehen, aber nicht mit den in den USA zu vergleichen. Am Gebäude Komplex der Shinjuku Station, war ich auch schnell, war wie auf dem Boradway, so eine Leinwand, echt krass.
> ...




Und warum biste dann mit T-Online online oder besser gesagt wie?
Das gibts da wahrscheinlich gar net.
Edit: @ pipebomb: Man kann mit nem Notebook auch in einigen flugzeugen online gehen


----------



## SuB_ZeRo88 (3. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 03.12.03 um 17:48 schrieb AMDprayer:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 03.12.03 um 17:28 schrieb GamerPro:[/l]
> ...



aber net mit ner telekom ip oda


----------



## der_Menthol_Elch (3. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 03.12.03 um 17:28 schrieb GamerPro:[/l]
> Ich habe nicht geloggen, warum sollte ich das machen?
> DAs ist meine Schule, morgen werde ich sie besuchen, oder eher heute, http://www.dsty.jp/
> Wolkenkratzer, habe ich gesehen, aber nicht mit den in den USA zu vergleichen. Am Gebäude Komplex der Shinjuku Station, war ich auch schnell, war wie auf dem Boradway, so eine Leinwand, echt krass.
> ...



du hast uns belogen ? ich HASSE es wenn leute sowas tun !
aber eigentlich gibs kein grund dafür, warum der aufwand um eine leichtgläubige community zu verarschen ? kein mensch würd so was tun, es sei den er is wirklich sehr kaputt im kopf !
ich glaub ihm jedenfalls


----------



## darkdestroyer (3. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 03.12.03 um 17:28 schrieb GamerPro:[/l]
> Ich habe nicht geloggen, warum sollte ich das machen?
> DAs ist meine Schule, morgen werde ich sie besuchen, oder eher heute, http://www.dsty.jp/
> Wolkenkratzer, habe ich gesehen, aber nicht mit den in den USA zu vergleichen. Am Gebäude Komplex der Shinjuku Station, war ich auch schnell, war wie auf dem Boradway, so eine Leinwand, echt krass.
> ...



deine ip war als du diesen post verfasst hast 217.80.68.xx das is eindeutig keine japanische ip......


----------



## GamerPro (3. Dezember 2003)

O.k. war geloggen, war trotzdem ganz lsutig, wenn ihr wolt, könnt ihr meinen Nick ruhig löschen.
Und den Beitrag auch.

Gamerpro


----------



## HobbitMeister (3. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 03.12.03 um 18:33 schrieb GamerPro:[/l]
> O.k. war geloggen, war trotzdem ganz lsutig, wenn ihr wolt, könnt ihr meinen Nick ruhig löschen.
> Und den Beitrag auch.
> 
> Gamerpro



lol geil  wie kann man sich nur sowas ausdenken? Hat sich echt echt angehört, seit Benutzername hat keiner mehr die Community so getäuscht. Darüber kann man sich ned wirklich aufregen ich bin auch drauf reingefallen, is doch irgendwie amüsant. 

Allerdings war der Plot zwar realistisch aber absolut ned witzig und ob der Sinnhaftigkeit der Aktion zweifel ich ernsthaft an deiner geistigen Verfassung. Was für ein krankes Hirn muss man haben und wie langweilig muss einem sein, dass man sich so was ausdenkt und das Bedürfnis hat andere Leute so zu täuschen.


----------



## Gunter (3. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 03.12.03 um 18:33 schrieb GamerPro:[/l]
> O.k. war geloggen, war trotzdem ganz lsutig, wenn ihr wolt, könnt ihr meinen Nick ruhig löschen.
> Und den Beitrag auch.
> 
> Gamerpro



lustig nicht, ich fands eher interessant, habs dir nämlich abgekauft... 

fand es gewaltig beeindruckend, was die japaner schon an hi-tech so haben... und alles nur ein fake *heul* (aber zutrauen würde ich ihnen alles! *g*)


----------



## Markus_Wollny (3. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 03.12.03 um 18:33 schrieb GamerPro:[/l]
> O.k. war geloggen, war trotzdem ganz lsutig, wenn ihr wolt, könnt ihr meinen Nick ruhig löschen.
> Und den Beitrag auch.
> 
> Gamerpro



Nö, warum denn - ich fand's lustig. Ist halt leider typisch westlich, dass man geneigt ist solche Sachen abzuwürgen, wenn sie nur der Phantasie entspringen. Mir ist eine gute Geschichte eigentlich mindestens genauso viel wert wie eine wahre Story. Natürlich wär's cooler gewesen, wenn sie auch wahr wäre - dann hätten wir tatsächlich einen "Auslandskorrespondenten" aus Japan. Im November hatten wir im Chat lt. meiner Statistik zumindest Besuch aus u.a. Dänemark, Finnland, Thailand, Namibia, Bosnien, Kroatien, Kanada und sogar vom US-Militär! (Auswertung der IP-Statistiken für den Chatserver). Japan hätte da ganz gut in die Sammlung gepasst.

Grüße

Markus


----------



## oasisfan (3. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 03.12.03 um 18:33 schrieb GamerPro:[/l]
> O.k. war geloggen, war trotzdem ganz lsutig, wenn ihr wolt, könnt ihr meinen Nick ruhig löschen.



*g*


----------



## aph (3. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 03.12.03 um 18:45 schrieb Markus_Wollny:[/l]
> Natürlich wär's cooler gewesen, wenn sie auch wahr wäre - dann hätten wir tatsächlich einen "Auslandskorrespondenten" aus Japan. Im November hatten wir im Chat lt. meiner Statistik zumindest Besuch aus u.a. Dänemark, Finnland, Thailand, Namibia, Bosnien, Kroatien, Kanada und sogar vom US-Militär! (Auswertung der IP-Statistiken für den Chatserver). Japan hätte da ganz gut in die Sammlung gepasst.
> Grüße
> Markus



Öhm, wir haben aber einen Stammchatter aus Japan. Fast jeden Tag da. Deine Statistik scheint sich zu irren.


----------



## Leddernilpferd (3. Dezember 2003)

aber bedenke: wer einmal lügt...
der kann es auch ein zweits mal tun.
ich schlag vor du versuchst es in nem halben jahr nochmal unternem anderen namen.*gg*


----------



## Markus_Wollny (3. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 03.12.03 um 19:59 schrieb aph:[/l]Öhm, wir haben aber einen Stammchatter aus Japan. Fast jeden Tag da. Deine Statistik scheint sich zu irren.



Nun, der benutzt dann aber das Applet nicht. Ich habe nur einen Blick auf die Applet- und Spychatstatistiken geworfen, da ich die recht leicht auswerten kann. Außerdem gibt es möglicherweise auch in Japan Provider, deren Adressräume entweder der .net, der .com oder gar keiner TLD zugeordnet worden sind - und da weiss ich dann nicht, aus welchem Land der betreffende User kommt.


----------



## AMDprayer (3. Dezember 2003)

LOL 
Ech gut gemacht du hast alle getäuscht und sogar 2 Threads aufgemacht ohne das wer was gemerkt hat oder auch nur ne Andeutung gemacht hatte.


----------



## Rinderteufel (3. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 03.12.03 um 22:11 schrieb AMDprayer:[/l]
> LOL
> Ech gut gemacht du hast alle getäuscht und sogar 2 Threads aufgemacht ohne das wer was gemerkt hat oder auch nur ne Andeutung gemacht hatte.



Jo, ich habe auch nix gemerkt. Würde mich allerdings interessieren, wie GamerPro die Story dann fortsetzen wollte. Wie wäre es denn nun weitergegangen?


----------



## balrog (3. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 03.12.03 um 22:16 schrieb Rinderteufel:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 03.12.03 um 22:11 schrieb AMDprayer:[/l]
> ...



geil - was man alles mit gutgläubigen menschen machen kann...


----------



## _Slayer_ (3. Dezember 2003)

verdammt, ich hab's auch geglaubt  *g*
aber war echt nice *g*


----------



## trinity_reloaded (4. Dezember 2003)

ihr findet das fast alle lustig? ich nicht.
und solche leute wie ihr haben was gegen psycho pate?
das verstehe einer. ich zumindest für meinen teil bin sauer.
find ich nicht ok. wollte ich nurmal gesagt haben.

ne gute n8 wünsch ich trotzdem. cya


----------



## Nope81 (4. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 03.12.03 um 18:42 schrieb HobbitMeister:[/l]
> seit Benutzername hat keiner mehr die Community so getäuscht.



doch, das mit der Chemielehrerin zum Beispiel.
Ich find sowas goil, allerdings sollte nicht so ein IP-Wisser-Cheater die Sache auflösen , irgendwann verhaspelt sich der Autor schon.


----------



## Benutzername (4. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 04.12.03 um 02:15 schrieb trinity_reloaded:[/l]
> ihr findet das fast alle lustig? ich nicht.
> und solche leute wie ihr haben was gegen psycho pate?
> das verstehe einer. ich zumindest für meinen teil bin sauer.
> ...



Ich halte es ebenfalls für unerhört, irgendwelche Geschichten zu erfinden und diese als die Wahrheit zu verkaufen. Der entsprechende User sollte unverzüglich gesperrt werden.


----------



## Canardo (4. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 03.12.03 um 18:33 schrieb GamerPro:[/l]
> O.k. war geloggen, war trotzdem ganz lsutig, wenn ihr wolt, könnt ihr meinen Nick ruhig löschen.
> Und den Beitrag auch.
> 
> Gamerpro



Nix da, viel cooler wärs doch, dich dazu zu verdonnern die Geschichte weiter zu führen und jede Woche mindestens 1 Tag in Japan zu beschreiben


----------



## der_Menthol_Elch (4. Dezember 2003)

ich fand das net besonders nett.
ich will net wissen ob gamerpro sich wegen der vor mitleid triefenden posts schepp gelacht hat oder net.
@ gamerpro : kannst dir ja en t-shirt bedrucken : "ich hab die pc-Games Community verarscht "   

du hast echt zu viel zeit !
und ich penner bin voll draufreingefallen !


----------



## marky68 (4. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 03.12.03 um 18:45 schrieb Markus_Wollny:[/l]
> Nö, warum denn - ich fand's lustig.



ein fall fuer die HoF?


----------



## der_Menthol_Elch (4. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 04.12.03 um 17:11 schrieb marky68:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 03.12.03 um 18:45 schrieb Markus_Wollny:[/l]
> ...



dann aber beide threads, damit man den zusammenhang kennt


----------



## darkdestroyer (4. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 04.12.03 um 17:22 schrieb der_Menthol_Elch:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 04.12.03 um 17:11 schrieb marky68:[/l]
> ...



hm nö dafür wurds zu schnell aufgelöst


----------



## Werwurm (4. Dezember 2003)

hm.. mir ist nach 2. posting von ihm irgendwas komisch vorgekommen mit den zeitangaben, konnte aber irgendwie nix finden! aber eigentlich hätte es ja schon alleine der 1. beitrag ans licht bringen sollen!!! *wenn der ohne seinen pc nach japan fliegt, wie kann er dann umlaute machen?!! * darum zähle ich mich jetzt eher nicht zu den leuten die verarscht wurden...

aber hab net schlecht gelacht als das rauskam 

ps: benutzername muss sich jetzt anstrengen mist seinen stories!!


----------



## Juurgen (4. Dezember 2003)

Ich hatte wirklich mitleid mit ihm . Ich habe die Geschichte auch wirklich geglaubt . Am meisten bin ich aber darüber entäuscht , das die Geschichte jetzt vorbei ist , ich fand es nämlichwirklich aufregend .


----------



## AMDprayer (4. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 04.12.03 um 18:19 schrieb darkdestroyer:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 04.12.03 um 17:22 schrieb der_Menthol_Elch:[/l]
> ...


Fand ich nicht immerhin gabs 2 Threads und es hat mehrere Tage gedauert.
Aber schon schade war recht interressant


----------



## Leddernilpferd (4. Dezember 2003)

@ benutzername

dein pic is geil. wo bekommt man das denn ?
ich will auch!


----------



## Muradin_Bronzebeard (4. Dezember 2003)

Falls jemand trotzdem schon mal in Japan war: Ich würde mich über Fotos weiterhin freuen! 
P.S.: Dass die Story ihr Ende nahm, ist wirklich schade. Aber ich finde, dass diese 'Geschichte' viel wirksamer war, wenn man fest an etwas glaubt. Hätte er von Anfang an gesagt, dass er sich das nur ausdenkt, dann wäre dieser Thread schon auf Seite 5....


----------



## Snakeboss (4. Dezember 2003)

was war denn das mit benutzername???
was hat der gemacht und wen hat er verarscht?


----------



## SamGamgee (4. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 04.12.03 um 20:17 schrieb Snakeboss:[/l]
> was war denn das mit benutzername???
> was hat der gemacht und wen hat er verarscht?



Guck mal auf http://www.benutzername-stories.de.vu bzw. in die Hall of Fame. Leider ist das Meiste ne Zeit her.


----------



## Duffy_The_Dark_Duck (4. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 02.12.03 um 20:56 schrieb GamerPro:[/l]
> Ja, sonst habe ich eigentlich noch nicht so viel gesehen, war alles dunkel, und ist immernoch dunkel, aber anscheintl, sind die Häuser hier in dem Viertel alle so, den der Chef von meinen Vater, meinte wir haben euer Haus, an den der Nachbarn angepasst. Wir sind mit dem Auto von dem Vater meines Chef zu unserem Haus gefahren, das hat ca. 25-30min. gedauert, unterwegs hätte man im Auto TV sehen können, an der Rücklehne, des Fahrers und des anderen der vorne sitzt, waren Bildschirme, da hätte man TV sehen können, habe ich mal kurz gemacht, war aber nicht so pralle, konnte nichts verstehen.
> Einen Mann für den Garten haben wir auch, und eine Putzfrau, oder 2. die wechseln sich immer ab. Kaum hatte ich mein N-Gage an, da bekamm ich zich von Mails, alles Werbung, echt der Hammer.
> Ich werde mich am 6Uhr, in den Whirpool legen, den dann wird die Sonne aufgehen. Mann sagt ja Luxus ist nicht alles, aber das finde ich schon den Hammer. 2* Termine haben wir nachher 1. brauchen wir ein Auto, und das andere Mal gehen wir zu meinen Vater in die Firma.
> ...



3,4 ghz und 256 ram ??? 
sach dem Chef von deinem vdder mal er soll gefälligst auf 4 GB aufrüsten  

gib mal einer den link zum vorherigen thread dieses themas 

hab kein bock zu suchen interissiert mich aber !


----------



## Rumsi (4. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 04.12.03 um 21:12 schrieb Duffy_The_Dark_Duck:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 02.12.03 um 20:56 schrieb GamerPro:[/l]
> ...


Guckst du hier --> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=070101&submenu=show_topic&board_id=10&thread_id=2503402


----------



## Rumsi (4. Dezember 2003)

Sorry doppel post


----------



## Duffy_The_Dark_Duck (4. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 04.12.03 um 21:12 schrieb Duffy_The_Dark_Duck:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 02.12.03 um 20:56 schrieb GamerPro:[/l]
> ...



 

 Lügner !!!


----------



## FWC-Vander (4. Dezember 2003)

Ich fand die Story schon ganz nett.
Schade, dass sie schon vorbei ist.
Ich habe aber schon früh Zweifel gehabt.
Hier sind Sachen, die er Gamepro besser gemacht haben könnt:
1. Lass dir Zeit! Das du direkt vom Flughafen und dann nochmal sofort vom deinem angeblichen Haus gepostet hast, war ziemlich unglaubwürdig. Selbst wenn ich nur nach Fuerteventura fliege, bin ich nach dem Flug ziemlich erschöpft und leg mich ins Bett.
2. Lass die Klischees weg! In Japan ist nicht alles "Hytech" (natürlich heißt es High-Tech). Außerdem können die nur die gleichen N-Gages haben wie wir.
3. Informiere dich besser! Tokio ist die Stadt mit den höchsten Mieten und dann so eine Villa, die schon in Deutschland gut mehrere Millionen ? kostet ...
4. Mehr Details! Hättest du z.B. gesagt dein Vater arbeitet für Siemens und soll in Tokio bei dem Bau eines neuen Werkes helfen wäre das glaubwürdiger.
5. Um so "abgefahrener" die Story ist um so unglaubwürdiger ist sie.
Es sehr selten, dass man ins Ausland um zieht, vorallem in ganz ferne Länder, aber selbst das ist möglich. Trotzdem möglichst realistisch schreiben. Kleine Wohnung passt gut zu Tokio, fast alles teurer etc.


----------



## Rumsi (4. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 04.12.03 um 21:26 schrieb Duffy_The_Dark_Duck:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 04.12.03 um 21:12 schrieb Duffy_The_Dark_Duck:[/l]
> ...


   *g*


----------

